# Killifish and Guppies



## cer (Sep 27, 2010)

Are golden wonder killifish and guppies compatible?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would say not. Not unless you want your Guppies to be on the lunch menu.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

No, there aren't compatible, here is a compatibility chart for freshwater fishes Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Freshwater Fish Compatibility Chart


----------

